
The FDA-approved Drug Ivermectin inhibits the replication of SARS-CoV-2 in vitro - DrNuke
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0166354220302011
======
johnchristopher
> The critical next step in further evaluation for possible benefit in
> COVID-19 patients will be to examine a multiple addition dosing regimen that
> mimics the current approved usage of ivermectin in humans. As noted,
> ivermectin was the focus of a recent phase III clinical trial in dengue
> patients in Thailand, in which a single daily dose was found to be safe but
> did not produce any clinical benefit. However, the investigators noted that
> an improved dosing regimen might be developed, based on pharmacokinetic
> data15. Although DENV is clearly very different to SARS-CoV-2, this trial
> design should inform future work going forward. Altogether the current
> report, combined with a known-safety profile, demonstrates that ivermectin
> is worthy of further consideration as a possible SARS-CoV-2 antiviral.

------
johnchristopher
See also for background
[https://www.who.int/bulletin/volumes/82/8/editorial30804html...](https://www.who.int/bulletin/volumes/82/8/editorial30804html/en/)
(no mention of covid19).

